# Gigabyte EG41MF-US2H erkennt nur 2 GB Arbeitsspeicher



## weizenleiche (20. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute.

Ein neu gekauftes Gigabyte EG41MF-US2H erkennt nur 2 GB Arbeitsspeicher...

Es gehen definitiv alle 4 x 1 GB Riegel, ich hab sie im ersten Slot getestet...

Wenn ich 2 Riegel reinpacke, erkennt er auch 2GB im Dualchannel.
Wenn ich den dritten dazu stecke, bleibt es bei 2 GB im Dualchannel.
Wenn der 4. Riegel nun auch noch drin steckt, geht der Rechner nicht mehr an...

Woran kann das liegen?

Hab schon verschiedene Kombinationen der Steckplätze probiert.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Februar 2010)

Stell mal die Commandrate auf 2T, die steht bestimmt auf 1T! Drei Ram Rigel geht auch nicht da ist klar bei deinem Board das nur zwei erkannt werden und wenn du vier benutzt musst du wie schon geschrieben die Commandrate auf 2T stellen. Also mit zwei Rigel booten ins Bios, auf 2T stellen, PC wieder aus die anderen zwei Ram Rigel rein und dann sollte es hoffentlich gehen.


----------



## weizenleiche (21. Februar 2010)

Tjoa, jetzt erkennt er zwar immernoch nur 2GB aber fährt schonmal mit allen 4 Riegeln hoch ... O.o

Ich glaube ich mach erstmal ein BIOS Update ...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Februar 2010)

wo erkennt er nur 2 GB im bios oder im Bertribsystem? Kannst du mal CPU-Z starten und Scrennshots von den Reitern CPU, Memory und SPD machen dann kann man merhr sage, falls das Problem noch vorhanden ist.


----------



## weizenleiche (21. Februar 2010)

Im BIOS zeigt er nur 2GB an .. das wird im Windows denke mal nicht anders sein ... so ich mach jetzt erstmal das BIOS Update... xD


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Februar 2010)

Viel Glück! Aber irgent was in mir sagt das es daran nicht liegt! Aber einen Versuch ist es immer wert. Wenn es nicht hilft sag bescheit dann muss man halt weiter schauen. Wo es ein Problem gibt gibts auch ne Lösung, ist halt nur ne Frage der Zeit, ohje wie ich diesen Spruch selbst hasse!!!


----------



## weizenleiche (21. Februar 2010)

Ehm ja, er erkennt immernoch "nur" 2 GB im BIOS, im Windows aber steht:

Arbeitsspeicher: 4,00 GB (2,00 GB verwendbar)

Windows 7 Home Premium, 64 Bit

Komische Sache O.o


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Februar 2010)

hast du die onboard Grafik abgeschalltet wenn nicht, mach es die reserviert sich nämlich ihren VRam vom Hauptspeicher!!!


----------



## weizenleiche (21. Februar 2010)

Im BIOS gibts nur einen Eintrag über die OnBoard VGA, da steht irgendwas von 32MB, als ich das enabled gemacht hab stand im BIOS was von 2 GB Arbeitsspeicher + 32MB shared Memory...

Soviel zu den 2 verschwundenden Gigabyte -.-


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Februar 2010)

Kannst du bitte mal meinen Post von 11.19 berücksichtigen weil die Daten könnten bei der Fehlersuche schon ordentlich helfen!

edit: Ach ja du kannst mal bei Ausführen, msconfig eintragen und dann auf den Reiter Start dann drunter Erweiterte Opionen dann rechts einen Harken bei Maximaler Speicher und dort deine 4 Gig eintragen, vieleicht hilft es.


----------



## weizenleiche (21. Februar 2010)

Das mit msconfig hab ich schon gemacht, hat nichts gebracht ...

Den Screen lad ich gleich hoch .. hoffe du bist solang noch on


----------



## weizenleiche (21. Februar 2010)

Doppelpost, tschuldigung 

Hier der Screen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Februar 2010)

jetzt verstehe ich aber dien Problem nicht die 4 Gig werden doch angezeigt in CPU-Z , und wo fehlen jetzt die 2 Gig?????

Also laut den Daten ist bei dir alles in ordnung, und CPU-Z ist eins der besten und zuverlässigsten Programme die werden auch von der PCGH Redaktion benutzt!!


----------



## weizenleiche (21. Februar 2010)

Problem ist das Windows 7 anzeigt 4GB installiert, 2GB verwendbar und im BIOS nur 2GB gecheckt werden am anfang.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Februar 2010)

Unter System steht da sowas wie 4 GByte installiert 2G für System resaviert. Wenn ja dann musst du unbedingt unter msconfig den Harken bei Maximaler Speicher WEG MACHEN!!!!!!!!


----------



## weizenleiche (21. Februar 2010)

das hab ich doch schon gesagt das das da steht.

Gut, ich mach den ma weg

edit:
Hat nichts gebracht:

Unter System steht nach wie vor:
Arbeitsspeicher: 4,00 GB (2,00 GB verwendbar)


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Februar 2010)

Eben habe ich es erst gesehen du hast zwei verschiedene Ram's mit einander Kombiniert das ist nicht so gut weil die haben verschiedene Geschwindigkeiten!! Stell im Bios die Timings(Latenzen) manuell auf 6-6-6-18-24 wenn du Glück hast läuft es dann, hoffentlich.


----------



## weizenleiche (21. Februar 2010)

Was muss ich genau nändern?

Hier sind mehr einträge vorhanden...
tRAS, tRP, tRCD usw.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Februar 2010)

CAS-6
RAS to CAS-6
RAS-6
TRAS-20
TRC-24
Wenn du noch andere Einstellungen hast die lässt du erst mal.


----------



## weizenleiche (21. Februar 2010)

RAS, RAS to CAS und TRC gibts nicht O.o


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Februar 2010)

Hast du auch beim Speicher von Auto auf manuell geschalltet? Die muss es geben das sind die Standart Timings ohne die geht es nicht, wenn du nicht weiter kommst mach halt mal einen Scrennshot von der Bios Seite wo die ganzen Timings Stehen.


----------



## weizenleiche (21. Februar 2010)

Screen ist gerade Schlecht:

Einmal gibts hier Standard Timing Control:

CAS Latency Time    5
tRCD                      5
tRP                        5
tRAS                     18

und danach folgt ne extra Kategorie:

Advanced Timing Control:

tRRD
tWTR
tWR
tRFC
tRTP
Command Rate (CMD)


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Februar 2010)

aus den ersten drei wo ne 5 steht machst du überall ne 6 hin, und wo die 18 steht machst du ne 20 hin, das sollte reichen, hoffentlich.
Und die Commandrate unbedingt auf 2T lassen.


----------



## weizenleiche (21. Februar 2010)

nö =(

Aufgefallen ist mir das im BIOS Screen steht "Memory runs as Dualchannel interleaved" ... hat das interleaved irgendwas zu bedeuten?

Irgendwas stimmt doch nicht >.<


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Februar 2010)

ok hatt also nix gebracht? Also du  hast zwei verschidene Ram Arten. Wie hast du die gesteckt? Auf den Speicher Bänken meine ich. Du hast zwei Speicher Kanäle, die sind meistens aud dem Board farblich gekennzeichnet. In deinem Mainboard Hanbuch müsste stehen welche Bänke zusammen gehören. Du musst pro Kanal den gleichen Ram einbauen. Wenn du es halt nicht hin bekommst lade ich mir dein Handbuch aus dem Internet runter und schau dann selbst.


----------



## weizenleiche (21. Februar 2010)

SLOT #1 GELB= AENON
SLOT #2 ROT= takeMS
SLOT #3 GELB= AENON
SLOT #4 ROT= takeMS

Stecken alle 4 Slots voll geht der Rechner an und kein BIOS Screen.
Stecken nur die AENON's drin, läuft alles ganz normal ...
Stecken nur die takeMS drin, läuft ebenfalls alles ganz normal O.o


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Februar 2010)

Ok nimm mal die zwei Ram Arten, eine marke machst du in Bank 1 und 2 und die vom anderen Ram in 3 und 4. Also gleiche Ram Rigenel in 1 und 2 , und gleicher Ram in 3 und 4. Wenn das nicht hilft weiß ich auch nicht mehr weiter, aber die Timings auf den Werten lassen die du eben eingestellt hast.


----------



## weizenleiche (21. Februar 2010)

Scheiß egal wie man die Steckt, es werden immer nur SLOT #1 und SLOT #3 erkannt, immer nur 2 Gigabyte ... nichtmal 3 ...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Februar 2010)

was passiert eigentlich wenn du Slot 2 und 4 benutzt weil laut deinem Handbuch, ja ich habs gelesen und ich hasse Handbücher, muss es auch gehen wenn du 2, 4 belegst. Aber gib mir mal noch zusätzlich die genaue Bezeichnung deine beiden rams das ich mal genau nachlesen kann worin der Unterschied bei den beiden besteht.


----------



## weizenleiche (21. Februar 2010)

Ich hab den Fehler ...
Das Board muss voll einen Weg haben
denn egal was ich in SLOT 2 und 4 reinstecke, es geht einfach nicht ... und wenn Speicher im SLOT 1 und 2 z.B. steckt, wird nur 1 GB erkannt ...

Eig. geht man von aus das das Board funktioniert , wenn es neu ist, hier ist das wohl nicht der Fall -.-


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Februar 2010)

Channel 0: DDR2_1, DDR2_2
Channel 1: DDR2_3, DDR2_4
Two Modules
DDR2_1 DDR2_2 DDR2_3 DDR2_4
 DS/SS         - -      DS/SS      - -
     - -            DS/SS    - -       DS/SS

Four Modules
DDR2_1 DDR2_2 DDR2_3 DDR2_4

Dual Channel Memory Configurations Table

Das ist ein auszug aus deinem Handbuch, bin zwar noch nicht ganz dafon überteugt das es hin ist aber wenn du meinst. Mir mach immer noch dein verschiedener Ram zuschaffen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Februar 2010)

Ok hab mir eben nochmal das Englische gegebn ist wohl doch so das wenn du nur zwei Module hast es nur in Bank 1 und 3 geht. Also 2 und 4 dürfte dan nicht funkrionieren. Aber mir reichts ich hau mich jetzt hin, vieleicht hat wer Morgen noch ne Idee ich bin mit meiner Weißheit am ende noch viel Glück!


----------

